# What not to do.



## xtremetrees (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks EKKA for all the info on making videos.
Not that alot goes wrong while on job sites, sometimes they do.
My videographer missed a mistake I made to an already bombed out fence from a hollow mulitstemmed large popular. I had attached aa strap while standing on a 30 inch stubb and was attempting to pull half a small tree over at least the top of it, I had cut my notch and backcut it quiet a bit and was pulling with a loop runner. Of course a 5 minute throwball of the top would have been best.
Anyway he didnt make the video so I cant show yall.
Pick this apart. It will req. a google player.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7654347172513571292


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 2, 2006)

Notice climbers position. Very close to the spar and chainsaws really in tight.
I see alot of veteran climbers more relaxed and leaned back on their safety. IMO this is not good. A couple reason but, anyway, being so close to the tree is strenous, back breaking work. I have to remeber not to get lazy or lacks a daisy because all it take is one mistack and your worm food.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 2, 2006)

He looked a little crammed up for sure.

I prefer watching the next cut and seeing the piece come off. I heard a story today where the climber made his back cut on a big top, decided to go down the trunk a bit for safety and grabbed the spar ....

... he had his fingers in the scarf when the piece went over crushing his fingers flat when the face closed.:help:


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 2, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Notice climbers position. Very close to the spar and chainsaws really in tight.
> I see alot of veteran climbers more relaxed and leaned back on their safety. IMO this is not good. A couple reason but, anyway, being so close to the tree is strenous, back breaking work. I have to remeber not to get lazy or lacks a daisy because all it take is one mistack and your worm food.


Need some clarification. In your opinion is it better to be close to the tree or back from it-hard to tell from your wording. Thanks. I prefer to be leaning way back on my rope and lanyard.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 2, 2006)

Ekka said:


> ... he had his fingers in the scarf when the piece went over crushing his fingers flat when the face closed.:help:



Injuries happen to us alot more than what we hear about.
I have been cut from the edge of the wood or a pie etc.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 2, 2006)

Beowolf Im guessing your over 10 years aloft?
I myself like you beowolf prefer that position but it can be deadly.
To clarify what I think is that as a climber progresses it is more effortless, furthermore that should be avoided. Keep your hands on the wood friend.!

Good point ekka to never put your hand in a notch also the cuts can cut severely

Edit: I hope the climber didn't lose his hand. Hands are handy things to have.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for replying xtremetrees.
Unfortunately, I respectfully disagree with you. When I'm chunckin down a spar, I like to be in a position similar to Ekka's avatar. I will probably be leaning back a bit farther than him because I am really tall with long arms. I like to have some room in which to run the saw especially if i need a long bar. Besides, when i suck myself into the tree that tight, I have a tendency to gaff out-I don't keep my knees out. Just my opinion-whatever works for you to get the job done safely.

Ekka, hope you didn't mind if I used you as an example.

Xtremetrees, if you want to discuss this further with me, get back to me in a week-going on vacation.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Ekka (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm sure Xtreme is saying it's better to lean back on your gear than get crammed up.

You are more likely to skid out on your spurs when tree hugging ... think of it as riding a Harley Fat Boy vs a Ducati.


----------

